# Shelf life for M&P base???



## llineb (Jul 12, 2010)

How long can I keep my M&P base before I need to use it.  I want to order in bulk to get my cost down but I'm afraid it might sit on the shelf for 6 months before I can use it all.  Is this ok?


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 13, 2010)

Depending on the type of base, you should be able to use it for up to one year on average.


----------



## llineb (Jul 14, 2010)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> Depending on the type of base, you should be able to use it for up to one year on average.



Awesome, I was thinking on ordering the SFIC in bulk but had heard someone say they don't keep M&P base for more than 3 months.  This i9s goog new!  Thanks!


----------



## candice19 (Jul 14, 2010)

Someone at SFIC told me that the bases last a pretty long time - as long as you keep it out of sunlight, and as long as the bases don't get super crumbly, they are fine.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 14, 2010)

Keep the bases wrapped tightly and they should keep longer than a year. On a side note, I found a bar of soap I made just experimenting. It was like almost two years since I made it and believe it or not it still lathered.


----------



## fasanis100 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would advice you against purchasing a big quantity right away.  There are different bases in the market.  Try them first and once you decide which one you like the most then purchase that one in bulk.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking at llineb's website, I daresay she is experienced enough to know what base she wants.  Pretty stuff!

Someday I will order direct from SFIC, but for my needs at the moment WSP's free shipping rocks my world  :wink: 

Keep it cool dark and dry and it will last just fine for you I am sure.  Best of luck!


----------



## llineb (Jul 14, 2010)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> Looking at llineb's website, I daresay she is experienced enough to know what base she wants.  Pretty stuff!
> 
> Someday I will order direct from SFIC, but for my needs at the moment WSP's free shipping rocks my world  :wink:
> 
> Keep it cool dark and dry and it will last just fine for you I am sure.  Best of luck!



That's sweet, but the problem is that I don't really get internet orders.  We live in a small town and it's mostly craft shows and a few consignment stores.  I recently got two wholesale orders that could turn into a regular order.  The problem I am having is the soap base that I love from Wisteria Lane ( hard as milled soap) is expensive with the $49.95 fedex shipping added on to it.  I was looking for a way to get my cost down so I could actually make some money on my wholesale soap.  I was thinking about ordering the mother load from SFIC directly.  I just wasn't sure how long i could keep the base.  i guess I would need to wrap everything as suggested since they come in unwrapped logs.

If anyone has a hard white base they like that doesn't use fedex to ship it let me know. :0)


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 23, 2010)

> Someday I will order direct from SFIC, but for my needs at the moment WSP's free shipping rocks my world


I was very surprised to read this. At least it is working for somebody. I had to switch from WSP because their prices with shipping have become so out of hand for me.


----------



## bodybym (Jul 24, 2010)

llineb said:
			
		

> supersoaper3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might check, but that base I believe is very similar to SFIC's low sweat white base. Try  http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=761&category_id=45 and they will usually use USPS for shipping and it's fairly reasonable and they carry the SFIC MP bases.


----------



## llineb (Jul 24, 2010)

I get all my colors from there but I have never tried their bases.  I'll order some.  Thanks!

The owner is my melt and pour "diva."  I love her stuff!


----------



## bodybym (Jul 25, 2010)

I used to work close to TKB so it was really dangerous for me, I could order one day and pick up at lunch the next day. Now I work too far away to do that, but still order from her on a regular basis. Customer service is great and I love the colors.


----------

